# Male Betta + Catfish?



## Rachelbug (Nov 15, 2012)

I am planning on getting a 5 gallon tank and putting a male Betta in it. I was wondering what would go well in it as well. I was thinking about a catfish that won't get too big but I had two catfish in a different tank with a goldfish and they ended up eating the goldfish that I won from a fair and lasted like 2 years. So I am a little weary of putting it in with my new Betta. If there is a better suggestion please feel free to give it.


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

No to any catfish, yes to a few shrimp or a small snail.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

+1

The only species of catfish I know of that stays on the small side is the Cory Catfish, which compatibility-wise are generally fine with bettas, but are shoaling fish and therefore require a group(preferably of the same species)of about 5-6+. Depending on the species, in order to keep Corys with your betta, you'll want a 10-20 gallon at least.

While a 5 gallon is a fantastic size for a betta, your tankmate options are a bit limited. As paloverde mentioned, a small snail or two or perhaps a few shrimp is about it. You could perhaps do a pair of ADFs(African Dwarf Frogs), but they can be a little tricky to feed. 
Depending on the shape/dimensions of the tank you may be able to divide it for a second betta if you liked. You wouldn't be able to put anything else in there if you did that though.

Good luck!


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

I agree with the above posters.a 5 gal is to small to house a catfish. But if you have your heart set on having some catfish, you can spend the extra dollars and get a 10 gal and then house around 4 catfish with a betta. 

But if not you can put some shrimp or a snail in there with him.

Good luck


----------



## Rachelbug (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks so much. I will consider both the snails, or some small shrimp.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

My baby giant was in the petstore 20g tank with a bunch of Platys and other small fish. He seemed to like to chase them, so a bought a couple for company in his 5g. They all get along famously and even eat mostly the same food. 

I know Platys grow to 2 in. or more, so this is not forever. But it's fun for a while. 

(This is in a well-established cycled tank, btw.)


----------



## KansaiBlonde (Oct 22, 2012)

Although my only experience with catfish and bettas is with my females, they are much more aggressive than my males so I'm sure this will be relevant.

I have a bunch of hastatus cories - the dwarf cory. They are super fast and don't eat the same food as bettas so you should be okay. As someone else mentioned, you'd have to get at least 3 of them since they enjoy being with other catfish of their own species.

I also have two banjo catfish in my tank and they are pretty much ignored. 

In my experience, if you have a fish that likes to live in the same temperature water, is docile, and won't compete for the betta's food, you should be okay. If you're afraid of how large the catfish might grow, definitely get dwarf ones though.


----------



## Shrimpsta (Oct 30, 2012)

Ghost glass catfish! I have one in my old tank that I gave away a year ago they are still alive with my friend's betta. =] They like the dark and eats all the leftover in the middle of the tank. Very fast swimmers.


----------

